# Arrow above or below nocking point?



## Bonaire-Dave

I haven't shot any bows for a few months and I was reading on 3Rivers website about setting up a recurve or longbow. When they got to arrows they talked about aligning the nockpoint and said to place the arrow under the nockpoint. I may be confused, but I think I've always put the arrow on top of the nockpoint. Where are you placing your arrows - above or below the nockpoint.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## gtfisherman

below and I use either serving or dental floss for mine.


----------



## T.P.

Below.


----------



## 308-MIKE

x3 below


----------



## Blueridge

In the middle. I tie a double nock


----------



## yamapup

Below for me too. Use dental floss tied on the string, if the arrow nock is too loose on the string. Pup


----------



## gtfisherman

Blueridge said:


> In the middle. I tie a double nock



I used to do that with compounds before the loop was out. Kept nock pinch down. Never thought about it on a trad.


----------



## Mudfeather

below


----------



## gurn

Below


----------



## sawtooth

Pm hogdgz.... he's an expert on nocking point placement.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Below for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I went to a two finger below the shaft pull, so nocking below was a must. But I've always done it below anyway.


----------



## Blueridge

gtfisherman said:


> I used to do that with compounds before the loop was out. Kept nock pinch down. Never thought about it on a trad.



Arrow stays right there. If I didn't use a double I would nock under . I have found I like double better .


----------

